# Export car from Spain



## 66rover99 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi There,

I'm new to the forum and haven't been able to find out much info on this topic after a number of searches, both of this forum and web.

I live in Canada and we have 15 year rule on importing motor vehicles from foreign countries. So, as of January, the Land Rover Discovery II, one of my favourite vehicles (yes some do think I'm crazy) is reaching the 15 year threshold. We weren't able to purchase the Discovery with the TD5 diesel here in North America, we only got the gas-guzzling V8.

So, my goal is to import a nice shape Discovery II from a left hand drive country, preferably with no salt on the roads, and it appears there are quite a few available in Spain.

Can anyone tell me what I'm up against to purchase a Spanish vehicle for export? Do I need a spanish residence? Do I need to live there? Ideas.

thanks, David


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi

If you don´t care about the legal niceties, and never intend to visit Spain again - then buying a second hand car should hold no fears. There are threads and other info on buying a car and making sure you don´t get lumbered with outstanding debts. 

To buy a new car then in theory, you can buy with your passport as you could be renting here and not have a permanent address. But it depends on the car showroom - some insist on other documentation including etiquetas (obtainable from the tax office) 

Davexf


----------

